# gettin started again!!



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey girls

we were lucky enough to be blessed with a beautiful baby 7 months ago and now we are thinkin of maybe addin ourselves to the waitin list again..mite seem early however when we were havin tx in the royal,their nhs list prioritised the private list and that waitin list was 12 months so im thinkin as we will have to go private now the list will be even longer so wanna get added to it asap cos if we add to it now then Holly will be almost 2 before we start again!!my question is,how do we go about it??do we just ring the royal and say to add us or is there another route we need to go down??any help would be gratefully appreciated!!

Jenna xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Jen
Would you need to be referred again??

But then again when i ramg origin i didnt need a referral..

Jillyhen


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I've no idea Jillyhen,I mite make an app to discuss it with the doctor!!

Jenna xx


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Jen, 
How are you and your beautiful Holly keeping??
I have been thinking the same myself recently so would be interested if you have found anything out as yet?

I have some snowbabies tucked up in the Royal just waiting to come home   so im not sure if this would be different surely we wouldn't need a referral from GP again would we?

Have you gone back to work yet im due back in 3 weeks eeeekkkk!!!!

Fi x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey hun

we are great thanks,hows u and ur little man??we have no frosties so will be startin from scratch but i dont think we should need a referral again,u def shouldnt cos u have some snowbabies but im gonna ring them tomorro so il let u no..

no im not back yet...1st Jan is my start date back  even though it seems ages away i no it will fly by as quick as these past 7 months have,im dreadin it....

Jenna xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Jen

Did you get any info on starting again?

Jillyhen


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey girls
i contacted the royal and they said the private waitin list is now only 6 months   
she also said i would need a new referral however i dont no if thats the case if u have little snowbabies already there....gonna leave it a while though cos def thought it was alot longer than that...

Jenna xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Jen

I was going to reply to your post!

We received our private offer for treatment this morning and it was a year since we where there..

Jillyhen


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Yea she said its all changed and its 6 months,she also said for icsi tx its £3800 + between 300-500 for drugs so its not as much as we thought!!

Jenna xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Jen 

Is that £3800 including your hep,hiv,amh bloods etc??
WHen i was reading thru the info today they wanted to put me on the pill for 4 weeks!!
Im gonna ring and say we are taking up the offer.. Give it to someone else..

Jillyhen


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

yea she said that was everythin...

Jenna xx


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi

I worked out that ICIS was going to cost us £4200 at the royal rfc this time.  We had loads of extra drugs as they kept upping my gonal f as nothing much was happening.  Thinking of ringing to defer for 6 months to check out GCRM as im not to impressed about going on pill for x weeks.  We were told in May/June time that the private list was 12-18months long after you had signed.  We signed in November last year and were'nt expecting anything until christmas time.  Booked a holiday with some of our pot need to re fill it lol

Gx


----------

